

Show HN: My Node.js weekend project – HN History - samjc
http://hnhistory.net

======
samjc
Any suggestions/comments/questions are welcome :)

------
objnotdefined
Are these ordered by post time? I've always wanted that option on HN :)

~~~
samjc
No these are simply a reflection of the top 30 links of HN captured every
hour. It's pulling them from HN's rss feed.

The point here is to find something that was at the top a number of days ago.

I sometimes also find that I like a bunch of the posts on HN that I want to
read at a later time, and then I don't refresh HN for a while, because I'm
scared to lose those links. With HN History I don't have to :)

